

Raspberry Pi launched. RS & Farnell to manufacture under license. - paulofisch

Full details at http://raspberrypi.org/<p>Price remains at $35 (Model B) and $25 (Model A).<p>~10,000 Model B's available immediately to buy.<p>The Model A can also be pre-ordered and now has the same RAM as the Model B: 256MB.<p>Farnell/element 14 and RS Electronics will produce and sell the boards under license and accept pre-orders after the initial batch is sold-out.<p>This is so production can scale immediately to much higher numbers.<p>http://farnell.com
http://rswww.com
======
Ecio78
Real time news from their twitter account:
<http://twitter.com/#!/raspberry_pi>

------
Jun8
RaspberryPi site is OK (switched to static) but the providers are down as of
now. Must be thousands of people!

------
noonespecial
Hmm, even Farnell and RS seem to be struggling.

